# buying a video camera



## teejay_geekEd (Oct 25, 2007)

heyy..guys.
I have to buy a good video camera for my school and i've been given 15k for it. Please suggest a good video recorder that has a hard disk as the storage device.....
and if there is a better one for around 20k...please do tell and tell what extra benifits we get from that..as compared to the 15 k one....
thanks


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 25, 2007)

Why HDD based?


----------



## anand1 (Oct 26, 2007)

It is very difficult to have a Camera with HDD in it. Generally Digicam comes with a bit of internal memory and you have to purchase the external Memory Card for further storage to it.
Plz specify ur requirements.

This link may help you in buying Digicam.
*techiesworld.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=5&id=14&Itemid=29


----------



## gurujee (Oct 26, 2007)

in 15-20k, its impossible to buy a HDD based video camera. Min. is 30k of sony

can take a look here 
*www.sony.co.in/productcategory/cam+sd+hard+disk+drive?site=hp_en_IN_i


----------



## pawsingh (Oct 26, 2007)

i believe there is no HDD Video camera in 15 - 20K range. However, you can buy a mini DV camera for 15 K. I suggest Sony. I own a Sony mini DV camera and it works great.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 26, 2007)

camera from sony are gr8, they look stylish and take some very good photos.
and 
you can also concider digi cams from kodak, they got some nice models even one with 12x opticle or more zoom with 2 lences.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 26, 2007)

Plz tell me a video camera for me also within 15 K ,
how is the sony's MINI DV...??


----------



## pawsingh (Oct 26, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> Plz tell me a video camera for me also within 15 K ,
> how is the sony's MINI DV...??



I own a Sony DCR-HC26 Mini dv camera and its the best in terms of video quality..

it is around 15 k in India. i bought it from US for 300 $ about a year ago.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 26, 2007)

> its the best in terms of video quality



Can you please provide us a shot, we will analyze the quality of the Sony CCD


----------



## bikdel (Oct 26, 2007)

^^^ dude, sorry but i wanted to ask it...

sorry if its the wrong place..

but can you convert PAL B to NTSC...?? anything kam-chalau will do

what kind of hardware needed?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, PAL to NTSC converters available. 

There are 2 types Digital and Analog. Analog converters cost around 1000 Rs. but you must buy a PAL B converter. Other PAL standards may not work in India.

Digital converters cost around 10K which will work with all PAL stds. Check in Richie street.

If you are referring Software converters, there are lot, Start a new thread we will discuss them..


----------



## krish shah (Feb 12, 2009)

*JVC GR DA 350 video camcorder reviews*

Hi guys !! I am new to this forum though I am not new to Digit.
I am a  surgeon.
Friends I am getting a JVC GR DA 350 video camcorder for 10K.Can u guys tell me whether it is worth it ?
*My needs :* Home video recordings , transferring to the PC , minimal outdoor shootings,
recording directly from an endoscopic camera(during operations) to the camcorder cassette.
Please guide me regading this ,Thanx.


----------

